
Immersion: a people-centric view of your email life - gabamnml
https://immersion.media.mit.edu/
======
erikb
It's funny how the whole page doesn't say what I get for logging in.

From the video I guess it shows me a graph view of the people? Why would I
want or need that? Why is it a big deal? I haven't thought about it in depth
but it sounds like a weekend student project. I have seen such graphs of many
things, github commits, keyword clouds, etc, and not once did I have the
feeling it's giving me more than being a nice effect. It's not a good way to
do real analysis or work on daily (simple, boring bar charts for amounts or
tree views for relationships are much better in my experience).

So, stepping aside from expressing my disappointment: Did anybody log in? What
does it do?

~~~
Nullabillity
There is a demo next to the sign-in options.

~~~
erikb
Really haven't seen that one. That helped a lot.

------
foxbarrington
Even with the assumption that this app is perfectly trustworthy, it takes some
nerves of steel to hit "Allow" when asked if the app can:

View, manage, and permanently delete your mail in Gmail

Create, update, and delete labels

Compose and send new email

~~~
manux
Agreed. Aren't there any finer grained permissions they could have used?

------
hellbanner
I like this Mac email app which has a different thread for each email address
you communicate with:

[https://www.uniboxapp.com/](https://www.uniboxapp.com/)

~~~
contingencies
Can't see any relevance to the core graphing meme here at all.

~~~
hellbanner
It's a "people centric mailbox". instead of a email-subject centered mailbox
like most.

